# PS doesn't open my NEF file for my D7000



## VaE39 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just upgraded from a Nikon D80, and photoshop worked to open up the RAW file. I tried to upload RAW NEF files to PS with my D7000 and it does not recognize it. Any help?

Also iphoto or any other program on my computer does not open it either.


----------



## ann (Dec 14, 2010)

You need to be sure you have the latest update to the software. Check the adobe site for updates to ACR


----------



## VaE39 (Dec 14, 2010)

When I click the updates button section under the help menu in CS4, it says it has no new updates available


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2010)

That's because you would need at least CS 5 to use the current release level of ACR 6. CS4 only supports ACR 5.

Adobe hasn't yet released a version of ACR that will open D7000 NEF files. They have to reverse engineer it because Nikon doesn't share their .NEF file format info with Adobe.

Complain to Nikon for not given Nikon shooters the option of choosing .DNG for Raw image data files.


----------



## VaE39 (Dec 15, 2010)

So..do I just have to wait until adobe releases a version of ACR that will open D7000 files for CS4?


----------



## flyingember (Dec 15, 2010)

VaE39 said:


> So..do I just have to wait until adobe releases a version of ACR that will open D7000 files for CS4?



yes, or use Nikon software


----------



## ghache (Dec 15, 2010)

*CAMERA SUPPORT FOR PHOTOSHOP CS5 AND LIGHTROOM 3*

*Camera Raw 6.3*


Mac OS

Windows®

*Camera Raw 6.3 update*


This new version of the Camera Raw plug-in replaces the original Camera Raw plug-in that was installed with Adobe® Creative Suite® 5 or Adobe® Photoshop® CS5 software. 

Support for the following cameras has been added in this update. Visit the Camera Raw page for a complete list of supported cameras. 

Canon PowerShot G12
Canon PowerShot S95
Nikon D7000
Nikon Coolpix P7000
Nikon D3100
Olympus E-5
Panasonic DMC-GF2
Panasonic DMC-GH2
Pentax K-5
Pentax K-r
Samsung NX100
Samsung TL350 (WB2000)
Sony A560
Sony A580
 




*Lightroom 3.3*


Mac OS

Windows®





*Newly Supported cameras for Camera Raw 6 and Lightroom 3*

Support for the following cameras has been added from Camera Raw 6.2 to 6.3 and Lightroom 3.2 to 3.3.
Canon PowerShot G12 Canon PowerShot S95 Nikon D7000 Nikon Coolpix P7000 Nikon D3100 Olympus E-5 Panasonic DMC-GF2 Panasonic DMC-GH2 
Pentax K-5 Pentax K-r Ricoh GXR, GR LENS A12 28mm F2.5 Samsung NX100 Samsung TL350 (WB2000) Sony A560 Sony A580 




Upgrade your acr to 6.3 and you should be allright
However, you will need cs5 or lightroom 3.3


----------



## KmH (Dec 15, 2010)

VaE39 said:


> So..do I just have to wait until adobe releases a version of ACR that will open D7000 files for CS4?


No, you don't understand. Adobe® never will release a version of ACR that will open D7000 .NEF Raw files in CS 4. CS 4/ACR 5 development stopped with the release of CS 5. (ACR 5.7 was the last ACR update CS 4 will ever have)

To use the current ACR 6, you will have to upgrade to CS 5.

The D7000 is supported in the lastest release of ACR - 6.3


----------



## ghache (Dec 15, 2010)

KmH said:


> No, you don't understand. Adobe never will release a version of ACR that wiil open D7000 .NEF Raw files in CS 4. CS 4 development stopped with the release of CS 5.


 

thats what i just said, he will need cs5 or lighroom 3.3 with the lastest version of acr.


----------



## ghache (Dec 15, 2010)

And what do you know about Adobe's .nef file reverse engineering? LOL. file and new camera support is most likely a simple update to the code since they already have pretty much everything coded for previous version of the 14bit raw. However, this is a rare case of adobe not supporting a new camera file since in the past acr was always updated prior to the camera release date. looks like they didnt get thier hands on a d7000 before it came out lol

you can always convert your file to a DNG using adobes dng converter and work on your file using cs4 as normal.


----------



## CNCO (Mar 29, 2011)

this was helpful for me, i appreciate people that give feedback and not sit around on forums all day pretending they are the photogod

see this thread > http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/239885-new-camera-import-problems.html


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## inaka (Mar 29, 2011)

OP, you on a Mac or Windows?

if you're on a Mac, you need to update to Snow Leopard for this to work, and also have the Mac OS X v10.6: Supported digital camera RAW format UPDATE for it to work. Cheers.


----------



## KmH (Mar 29, 2011)

Look at the date the thread was first posted. :er:


----------



## inaka (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry, I never look at the date.
Darn thread bump....


----------

